# Gamer Bildschirm 20-24''



## Schubal (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo erst mal...

Ich weiß, dass es bereits mehrere themen im bezug auf gamer bildschirme gibt, aber ich denke es ist nicht so verwirrend, einen neuen thread aufzumachen, als jetzt ein anderen zuzuposten.

Also wie gesagt, ich suche einen sehr guten gamer Monitor für den PC, für ca. 200€ (vorallem für Crysis 2, bf3 usw, habe erst seit 1 woche einen ganz neuen pc also der hat genug power!!!)

Sollte hdmi anschluss haben und nicht mehr als 24''. (3D brauch ich nicht)

Also bitte um Vorschläge, und danke schomal für die antworten  !!


----------



## Liistefano (6. Oktober 2011)

Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1
24" (60,96cm) Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1 16:9 DVI+2xHDMI LED black - Computer


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2011)

Alternativ:
Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber der iyyama ist eine sehr gute Wahl!  Mit dem machst du sicherlich nichts falsch!


----------



## ad_ (7. Oktober 2011)

> Alternativ:
> Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Mit dem machst Du nichts falsch


----------



## Schubal (7. Oktober 2011)

Also erst mal danke für eure Antworten. 

Ich tendiere eher zu dem Iiyama, denn ich habe schon bei  einigen testberichten  gute bewertungen gelesen, also werde ich mir den dann am montag holen.


----------



## Salgi (8. Oktober 2011)

ICh finde das richtig seltsam, dass hier einige so auf diesen Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1 verschossen sind und interessant ist auch noch, dass PCGH aus ihm den Testsieger gemacht hat, viele andere Tests aber zeigen er wäre garnicht so gut.. da is doch was faul, einer muss lügen 

Oder habt ihr alle den Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1 schon getestet? Ich hab gelesen, seine Farben sollen matt sein?


----------



## Micha77 (8. Oktober 2011)

Der Asus Ve24h ist auch klasse!


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

Das Gehäuse vom Iiyama soll ziemlich klapprig sein und billig wirken. Ich würde zum Dell tendieren. Persönlich entscheiden würde ich mich aber wohl für den über mir genannten Asus. Zumindest in der Preisregion


----------



## Schubal (8. Oktober 2011)

der asus 248h hat aber keine besonders guten rezensionen....

laut diversen seiten Asus VE248H Test 24-Zoll-Monitor

der iiyama hat bei mehreren seiten gute-sehr gute bewertungen.....

also habt ihr mich nur wieder unsicher gemacht 

und der dell mit den angegebenen 8ms reaktionszeit (ich weiß dass das nicht sehr viel bedeutet) aber trotzdem wenn man zu dem angegebenen noch etwas dazu gibt (was man ja immer muss) kommt man schon auf 12ms oda so...


----------



## ad_ (9. Oktober 2011)

PRAD | Testbericht Monitore | Test TFT Monitor Dell U2311H


----------



## Nicekisch (9. Oktober 2011)

Von dem Dell gibts aber auch schon nen Nachfolger, oder?

Dell U2312HM 58,4 cm Widescreen TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Sagte mir Amazon zumindest. Einzige Änderung scheint wohl die LED Beleuchtung anstatt der Leuchtstoffröhre zu sein.


----------



## Schubal (9. Oktober 2011)

Welche verf***ten bildschirm soll ich mir jetzt holen????

derzeit bin ich noch für den Iiyama


----------



## Turamath (9. Oktober 2011)

Den iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 werde ich mir in Kürze auch kaufen. Habe in mehreren Monaten noch nicht ein Review, Test, etc. gelesen, der mich zu einem anderen Modell umgestimmt hätte. Anfangs war ich noch an dem BenQ XL2410T interessiert. Allerdings denke ich, dass der iiyama das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bietet.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

> derzeit bin ich noch für den Iiyama


Mit dem machst du deffinitiv nichts falsch!  
Falls er dir nicht gefällt, kannst du ihn ja umtauschen. Hast ja 14 tägige Gewährleistung was das angeht.


----------



## Schubal (10. Oktober 2011)

Habe noch eine andere frage, da ich eben crysis 2 und trackmania zocke, die ja beide 3D unterstützen wäre ja auch ein 3D monitor.mit 120 hz eine alternative, wenn er eben gute darstellung mit und ohne 3D bietet. Könnt ihr mir vl welche empfehlen, oder ist bei den 120 hz die darstellung besser??? Kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus

aja, habe eine asus directcuII 580 also aucb 3D fähig

Er sollte nicht mehr als 300€ kosten lieber wär mir einer zw. 200-250

Danke schonmal


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

Der beste 3D-Monitor wäre hier den BenQ.
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und den kleinen Aufpreis ist er auch wert!


----------



## Schubal (10. Oktober 2011)

Und in sachen 3D kann der auch was, bzw. Muss ich da noch extra eine brille kaufen ??

Kann mir vl noch jemand den benq empfehlen oder einen anderen? Bin immer offen für neue vorschläge


----------



## Schubal (10. Oktober 2011)

Bitte um ANTWORTEN


----------



## iNxL (11. Oktober 2011)

Im Preisbereich 200€ ist bei den 120Hz-Monitoren der 2233RZ zu empfehlen. Bei 300-350€ der BenQ XL2410T. Für 27" gibt es den Samsung S27Ax50 oder den Acer HN274Hbmiiid für rund 500€.

Wieviel Geld ausgegeben werden soll, musst Du entscheiden. Für "Gaming" und vorallem Shooter würde ich nie wieder auf 120Hz verzichten.


----------



## Schubal (11. Oktober 2011)

Ok, danke... werd mir heute den BenQ um 335€ holen!!!


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

> Und in sachen 3D kann der auch was, bzw. Muss ich da noch extra eine brille kaufen ??


Wenn du 3D nutzen willst, brauchst du folgendes:

- Eine potente Nvidia-Grafikkarte (GTX570 oder GTX580). Die Frames halbieren sich bei 3D, daher muss hier eine High-End-Karte ran. 
- 120Hz-Monitor (BenQ XL2410T)
- Nvidias 3D-Vision-Kit. nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision Wireless Kit (942-10701-0005-100/942-10701-0005-401) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Dual-Link DVI-Kabel
- Neuesten Nvidia-Treiber
- Neuesten Monitor-Treiber


----------



## Schubal (11. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es da nicht günstigere 3D brillen??


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

Schubal schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht günstigere 3D brillen??



Nicht wenn du 3D Vision von Nvidia willst. Die Brillen aus dem Kino funktionieren damit nicht.


----------

